# Cold brew/iced coffee



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Never tried it and never watched it being made. What are the options in terms of technique and what are the usually ratios? Can I make it in a chemex?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm interested in this too


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> Never tried it and never watched it being made. What are the options in terms of technique and what are the usually ratios? Can I make it in a chemex?


You could use a Chemex and put half weight of ice in bottom then brew with the rest of the weight of water as normal

This can be tasty but isn't " cold brew " as such ...

I think you can get cold brew contraptions from hario though


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> You could use a Chemex and put half weight of ice in bottom then brew with the rest of the weight of water as normal
> 
> This can be tasty but isn't " cold brew " as such ...
> 
> I think you can get cold brew contraptions from hario though


Thanks. Yeah, thought this was more iced coffee. Surely that throws the extraction off. Mmm, might have to have a play some time.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> Thanks. Yeah, thought this was more iced coffee. Surely that throws the extraction off. Mmm, might have to have a play some time.


With a good light roast can be really refreshing though


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> With a good light roast can be really refreshing though


There's this - http://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/fretta-v60-ice-coffee-maker but that is iced coffee. I think te true cold brews are those large expensive things aren't they?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hario do some . Looks like they are all out of stock tho from hario sight


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Try steeping some coffee in a jug/French press around 100g/l overnight, or two? You could filter it through your Chemex or Aeropress. You might even try steeping fine in the Aeropress inverted...I'd do it on the draining board/in a bowl in case you get any leakage around the bung?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mizudashi-Coffee-MCPN-7B-Garden-Maintenance/dp/B00IYO702U/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1402920869&sr=8-18&keywords=cold+brew+coffee+maker

Instructions and product


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Try steeping some coffee in a jug/French press around 100g/l overnight, or two? You could filter it through your Chemex or Aeropress. You might even try steeping fine in the Aeropress inverted...I'd do it on the draining board/in a bowl in case you get any leakage around the bung?


Do you start with cold water then?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Neill said:


> Do you start with cold water then?


I've only done 1, in the Clever, yes I started with cold water & just steeped at room temp for ~24hrs. The extraction came in at a similar level to a lot of hot brews, but I felt it could benefit from being stronger, hence 100g/l. Though I do also regularly drink hot brew cooled/chilled.

Never tried cold drip.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


>


Thanks. The girl in that vid is waaaay too smiley, I don't trust her


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Just tried a Kalita wave with workshop Ethiopian duromina with half the brew water weight as Ice in the decanter. It had a really strange aroma when finished brewing. Kinda smokey. Bit too bitter. Problem is I don't really know what I'm aiming for.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I bought the small Hario cold brew jug for £13 from Coffee Hit last week, which I thought was a great price. Stick 50g coffee in, 600 ml cold water and then put in the fridge for 8 hours. Really easy, and delicious.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

drude said:


> I bought the small Hario cold brew jug for £13 from Coffee Hit last week, which I thought was a great price. Stick 50g coffee in, 600 ml cold water and then put in the fridge for 8 hours. Really easy, and delicious.


That is a good price. Might be tempted. That amazon link looks like the same thing but they seem to be charging £66!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

drude said:


> I bought the small Hario cold brew jug for £13 from Coffee Hit last week, which I thought was a great price. Stick 50g coffee in, 600 ml cold water and then put in the fridge for 8 hours. Really easy, and delicious.


That's a ridiculously good price. Had some cold brew using this Hario Mizudashi in Origin's Brew House - was excellent. Will, the barista who made it, said he used a ratio of 1:5 and left it in the fridge for 12-15hrs.

So impressed - ordered one.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> With a good light roast can be really refreshing though


Done properly it can be refreshing with all sorts of Roast and still be very refreshing, I used to drink a lot of coffee made this way when living in Australia.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What grind size are we after for this? I'm going to make some tonight


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> What grind size are we after for this? I'm going to make some tonight


chemex

500 g ( 250 ice in chemex 250 water at normal temp )

29g dose coffee?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> chemex
> 
> 500 g ( 250 ice in chemex 250 water at normal temp )
> 
> 29g dose coffee?


Slightly finer grind than normal?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I blagged it Neil to be honest think set it at my normal chemex grind. There wasn't a huge amount of science to it. Just experimented.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Maybe I'll just pull a shot over some ice cream.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Just went with an affogato made with the 3fe finca angelina. The sweet chocolate and fruit worked really well with it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

€20 on the dial, 37.5g Ethiosar, 375ml water, let's see how this goes.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Cold brew?

13 characters


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yeah, overnight in the fridge


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I've got some Coffee Compass Nicaragua El Paraiso currently sitting in the fridge, oddly enough in a teapot, it's one of those ones with the infuser that sits in the middle of it, once its done I'm going to whack it in the blender along with a good scoop or 2 of Aldi Specially Selected Colombian Coffee ice cream and see how that goes.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> €20 on the dial, 37.5g Ethiosar, 375ml water, let's see how this goes.


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I've got some Coffee Compass Nicaragua El Paraiso currently sitting in the fridge, oddly enough in a teapot, it's one of those ones with the infuser that sits in the middle of it, once its done I'm going to whack it in the blender along with a good scoop or 2 of Aldi Specially Selected Colombian Coffee ice cream and see how that goes.


Sounds good.

13 char


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Either you really like it or your not really sure


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Neill said:


> Either you really like it or your not really sure


Haha. Nah it's really tasty. Filtered it through ny chemex and had a few sips before going out for a run . Looking forward to finishing it with breakfast but this is going to put my bean consumption through the roof


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Haha. Nah it's really tasty. Filtered it through ny chemex and had a few sips before going out for a run . Looking forward to finishing it with breakfast but this is going to put my bean consumption through the roof


I'll have to give this a try too.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 7648


Could drink this shit all day.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 7648
> 
> 
> Could drink this shit all day.


I like the choice of serving vessel. What's the caffeine hit like?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Hard to tell, i'm not particularly sensitive to caffeine but that 38g of beans is like two doubles in one drinks so it is probably quite a hit!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Cld Bru


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Cld Bru


Meanwhile in Scotland.......


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's diet though which calls my credentials in to question


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> It's diet though which calls my credentials in to question


I did spot that!


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Friends,

I suggest to also try doing a freddo espresso or freddo cappuchino. Delicious drinks and very easily made with a shot of espresso or two.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Charliej;185398t some Coffee Compass Nicaragua El Paraiso currently sitting in the fridge said:


> How did that turn out Charliej?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Someone told me that The Barn do espresso with tonic water. Checked their twitter feed, double espresso pulled over ice then topped up with tonic water. Who's up for trying that?


----------

